
Frans Johansson: The Secret Truth About Executing Great Ideas - jayeshsalvi
http://the99percent.com/videos/6806/Frans-Johansson-The-Secret-Truth-About-Executing-Great-Ideas
======
Deadsunrise
Had to stop it after 10 minutes. Too much energy and screaming for me.

------
Skywing
great talk. inspirational!

